# Barrido con foto emisor-receptor de una superficie



## aritza (Feb 8, 2010)

Hola gente! como os va todo? 

Tengo una parábola como la de la foto. Intento diseñar una forma de comprobar que todos sus espejos estan bien colocados. En teoría deben de enviar, desde cualquier punto que les incida, la luz de un led emisor al centro o foco de la parábola.
Sabiendo ésto quiero diseñar un sistema que envíe un haz de laser (o laseres) a todos los puntos de la parabola de forma perpendicular a ésta, y comprobar en un receptor (o receptores) que todos los hazes o laseres enviados se reciben bien. En caso de no ser así significaría que algún espejo está mal colocado..

Me podéis dar alguna idea? estoy perdidísimo. En principio he pensado utilizar 1 fotoemisor normal que se mueva por un carril y vaya enviando haz de luz (o infrarojo) perpendicularmente y a su vez un receptor largo (varios me temo) vayan recibiendo la luz. La valoración de que la luz recibida es suficiente como para considerar que la parábola está bien la haría usando un PLC (en la empresa tienen uno de panasonic.. ) que a su vez controlaría el fotoemisor..

agradecería cualquier aporte bien sea en el problema del emisor , como poner el receptor, o como mover el carril por plc.. o alguna otra idea de cómo hacerlo vaya! es un proyecto interesante aunque me parece harto complicado  saludos gente y gracias por vuestro tiempo!

URL de la foto por si no se ve aqui: http://iagua.es/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/termosolar.jpg


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 8, 2010)

artiza: La aplicacion del espejo parabolico es la calefaccion del tubo como el de la imagen que adjuntaste ?. Salu2.


----------



## aritza (Feb 9, 2010)

Sí tecnogirl, es de una central termosolar. Se concentran los rayos en un tubo que lleva aceite, con un intercambiador se calienta agua y de ahí a una turbina xa transformar la energía

Mi misión en sí es la de comprobar que el montaje de los espejos es correcto (en posición y la propia deformación de los mismos).. vaya tela


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 9, 2010)

Por que no usas directamente una plantilla en madera o aluminio?


----------



## aritza (Feb 9, 2010)

La colocación de los espejos debe ser de mucha precision.. en sí aunque se usara una plantilla habría que comprobar la colocación después pues un pequeño error enfocaría los rayos fuera del tubo y acabaría no calentandolo como debe :/

Ando mirando emisores IR que envíen el haz desde muchos puntos al espejo y pensando cómo medir (con repetores.. o fototransistores o yo que sé y un PLC) después la cantidad de irradiación que llega para valorar si están bien colocados..

a ver si alguien me aporta algo de luz (he he)


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 9, 2010)

Justamente, la plantilla la usas para control una vez montado.

La propiedad para concentrar los rayos no es como vos crees: 
_En teoría deben de enviar, desde cualquier punto que les incida, la luz de un led emisor al centro o foco de la parábola._
*Los rayos incidentes deben ser paralelos al eje de la parabola*. Tu haz de control debe emitirse con un angulo muy cerrado (preferiblemente un laser) y con la direccion muy precisa.  Si no, si emitis un haz con un cierto angulo de apertura, vas a tener un error infernal.

Eso hace que tu sistema de arrastre mecanico tenga que ser *muy preciso* tanto en su construccion como en sus posibilidades de alineacion. 

Si crees que te puede resultar dificil hacer una plantilla precisa, mucho mas dificil te va a resultar esto otro.



Te recomiendo repasar "Optica geometrica", y despues croquizar la parabola y los rayos para analizar la magnitud de los errores (mejor que 'a mano' con algun CAD)


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 9, 2010)

aritza: Unas dudas.
- Son espejos de vidrio y en el soporte tienen aditamentos mecanicos para ajustar su posicion ? y tambien para darle algun ajuste al perfil ?.

- Si la prueba la haces con el espejo montado en el campo, el tubo colector se puede quitar ?. o mejor lo usas como soporte para el equipo de calibracion ?. 

Salu2


----------



## aritza (Feb 9, 2010)

Gracias Edu! Sí, en principio pretendo enviar el laser de forma perpendicular hacia la parábola: 90º respecto de su centro. En teoría todos los rayos que la rebotan deben ir al centro, salbo un 2% de pérdidas o así. 

No es mala idea lo de hacer entonces una plantilla.. aunque debo intentar hacerlo de la forma descrita según "ordenes" superiores he he he. Sí que debe ser preciso si, mecanicamente se puede hacer me han dicho, aunque yo me ocupo más bien de la parte electrónica del invento.. donde me he metido


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 9, 2010)

Interpreto que vos construis esos paneles. Desde el foco yo mediria a modo de compas.

Antes de montar el tubo que ya estara definido su foco corres un triangulo con la forma de la parabola que deberia tener. Lo moves como pendulo para ver que se mentiene la distancia minima en toda la superfice.. asi en todo su recorrido.

Aun con el tubo montado, el pendulo que abrace al tubo y sirva de eje para hacer la medicion.


----------



## aritza (Feb 10, 2010)

Hola tecnogirl!

Pues te contesto:

1- Los espejos son de vidrio sí, y hay un mecanismo mecanico-electronico que regula la posición de la parábola según se necesite

2- el tubo colector no se va a poner en la prueba de espejos, en su lugar ando buscando algún tipo de sensor (grande.. no he encontrado ningún fototransistor) que reciba la luz :/

elbrujo

Sí, es buena idea, lo había pensado antes de hacer escaneado pero me pusieron dos pegas irrefutables; 1- Si se hace un "útil" que compruebe a modo de compas, por ejemplo de madera, se podría saber cuándo la parabola tiene algún espejo que está más cerca de lo normal respecto del foco, pero si hay algún hueco será mas dificil de ver.. y a su vez no se podrían medir todos sus puntos, algo que se puede hacer con laser. 2- demasiado lento. Se quiere que se haga la comprobación en muy poco tiempo, de ahí que se haya decidido por un laser que "lea" irregularidades

gracias por contestar. necesito mucha ayuda he he


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 10, 2010)

aritza: Podria haber otra solucion...
No necesitas plantillas ni laseres ni leds... solo necesitas... el Sol y ese ya lo tienes!.

Este lo empleas como tu emisor de radiacion para la prueba. Solo tienes que diseñar un pequeño soporte que montaras en el tubo colector y que debe poderse desplazarse a lo largo del mismo. En el montaras 3 termocuplas como lo indica la imagen adjunta.

Lees las 3 temperaturas y comparandolas puedes determinar si los rayos solares estan convirgiendo sobre el tubo porque esa termocupla (TC2) debe alcanzar la mayor temperatura de las 3. Si la TC1 o TC3 son las de mayor temperatura es que esta mal ajustado el reflector y la TC que indique la mayor temperatura indicará hacia donde esta desviado el espejo.

Puedes usar un termometro portatil para termocuplas: J, K o Fe-Constantan, etc.
Construyes una llave selectora para conmutar entre las 3 termocuplas y eso es todo.

Es una forma muuuuy practica de hacer la calibracion y se hace directamente en el campo.

Qué dices ?. Salu2


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 10, 2010)

Es optica, donde tengas mejor foco es que lo tenes al 100% tenes que recorrer el foco en su longitud e ir comparandolas mediciones, despues de todo la eficiencia estara dada en el promedio del ajuste. 

Si queres leer irregularidades, con un laser puede ser realizando un sensor super preciso. La otra que veo viable es medir la distancia con ultrasonido, vas moviendo la sonda en el arco y en su longitud conformando una matriz  en 3 D. La sonda en cuestion debe tener mucha precision es decir estamos hablando  de 1 milimetro o decimas depende lo que busques..


----------



## aritza (Feb 10, 2010)

Bueno tecnogirl increíble tu solución. Eso ni se me había pasado por la cabeza. Y tiene una lógica aplastante. Me parece muy pero que muy útil para reajustar "en campo" los espejos.

El "pero" :/ : El problema que igual debería haber dicho con antelación, es que se me ha pedido para hacerlo no en campo sino en el proceso de ensamblaje. Lo que se quiere hacer es montarlos "como churros" en 15 minutos cada "colector" por lo que no hay posibilidad de esperar a si hace sol etc para ajustarlo sobre la marcha sino que "debe" ser en un montaje "en seco". 

Siento "deshechar" tantas buenisimas ideas de verdad, y todos los aportes que me estais dando sé que van a serme útiles en otros momentos del montaje. GRACIAS tecnogirl

elbrujo

Ahá, por ultrasonidos es otra opción que no había mirado. Voy a ponerme a ella ya que el precio en sí de los aparatos a utilizar en principio no es problema. Sí había buscado escanear la superficie con una camara 3D pero me insistieron (y mucho) en que "quieren" utilizar tecnología laser + PLC, y ahí sigo perdido. 

Voy a llevar vuestras 2 propuestas tras buscar un poco más sobre ellas a ver si me dejan cambiar un poco el proyecto :/ muchas gracias a los dos!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 11, 2010)

Aunque me salgo un poco por la tangente propongo otro sistema:

Utilizando una maquina de fotografiar o una webcam buenecilla y un ordenador.

A cierta altura utilizando una pertiga tomamos una  foto para analizarla.


Para conocer deformaciones de los espejos utilizamos un foco de color con una rejilla de alambres(rejilla para las moscas de alambre)  para que nos de un cuadriculado  y analizamos.
(focos como el de batman o los que tienen en algunas tiendas o uno diy)



Para conocer el "foco" quitamos el tubo calentador y ponemos un tubo ranurado con un trozo de metraquilato esmerilado(papel de lija) donde incida la luz. Tomamos la foto por arriba y analizamos el gradiente de la lamina,  coloreando segun la intensidad.
Esto es muy facil hacerlo con photoshop creo que se llama solarice.

Asi facilmente podemos ver si la lamina/colector se "calienta uniformemente", si esta bien enfocada o desviada.



Una vez comprobado que funciona te puedes pillar por ejemplo phyton y programar una aplicacion que lo haga automaticamente.

En python se trataria de capturar la imagen de una webcam que para ti convertirar en un array de numeros XY, copias XY puntos del color de la lampara en un segundo array.
Ahora informaticamente añades los puntos "ideales" en el segundo array.
Finalmente muestras el array en pantalla.
Sale una imagen con dos cuadriculas la ideal y la imaginaria.
(Se suele añadir una foto con luz natural).

FotoNatural->array_salida
Fotocuadriculada->deteccion alambre->array_salida+puntos_detectados

array_salida+regilla_virtual
array_salida->pantalla



En el caso del foco, aun es mas sencillo, simplemente detectas la potencia del color del foco y le asignas un color por cada nivel.(logaritmico)

FotoNatural->array_salida
Foto_lampara_color->conversion potencia a colores-> array _salida
array_salida->pantalla


Aunque no te lo creas se puede hacer "en tiempo real a camara lenta" por eso algunos utilizan una webcam de la PS3 que permite mas velocidad.

http://brunoprog64.wordpress.com/2009/03/08/jugando-con-webcams-en-python/



Por cierto, ahora que lo pienso, para hacer las "rayas" puedes utilizar un puntero con adaptadores de dibujitos o cruzeta o linea. Se trata de unas lentes que se ponen delante del laser para hacer dibujitos, mira en ebay.

Asi tienes rallas de color y con poca dispersion. Aunque para la webcam suelen ser de color blanco debido a su gran potencia, por lo menos para mi webcam.

Por cierto el laser no se le puede bajar la potencia reduciendo la tension, solo se puede hacer opticamente y eso degrada las caracteristicas del haz.


PS:Los cables USB funcionan bien hasta 5 metros a partir de ahi depende mucho del aparato que conectes o del material del cables , quien avisa no es traidor.


----------



## aritza (Feb 15, 2010)

Siento haber estado 3 días sin responder. He estado fuera y no he abierto el ordenador hasta hoy. 

@tiopepe123

He leído detenidamente tu post y suena interesante y compatible a lo que me están pidiendo. No se si lo he entendido del todo bien ya que soy un poco novadete:

Utilizarías un laser y un "filtro" de malla puesto en la punta (he visto unos cuantos, sí parece útil) dividiendo la superficie a escanear en "sectores". Envías el laser desde un tubo con ranuras y de papel de lija (ésto no lo he entendido muy bien) y sacas una foto.
La foto se analiza por sectores cambiando en photshop u otro la "intensidad" de la luz viendo zonas o sectores uniformes que veríamos ordenada dicha uniformidad con colores.
Siento mi torpeza!


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 16, 2010)

aritza: Tengo una duda de la manera como fabrican los espejos. Cómo es ?. Un documento que revise sobre el tema decia que se parte de una lamina de vidrio plana que se calienta en un horno y esta sujetada por los bordes. La gravedad le da la forma parabolica. Es asi ?. La pregunta tiene una conexion con el proposito de tu diseño: comprobar el perfil del espejo. Salu2.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 16, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> ... Un documento que revise sobre el tema decia que se parte de una lamina de vidrio plana que se calienta en un horno y esta sujetada por los bordes. *La gravedad le da la forma parabolica*...


  Eso puede ser una forma practica de *aproximarse* a una parabola.
La curva que se forma con ese procedimiento es una *catenaria* (matematicamente es un coseno hiperbolico)


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 16, 2010)

Eduardo: Exacto. En tal caso, se puede hablar de un foco ?. Lo mas seguro es que no y fallarian los procedimientos que se han sugerido con el laser. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2010)

Hay algo que no comprendo.
Los espejos, supongo, los fabricará una máquina en base a un cálculo previo.
Dentro de ese cálculo, sigo suponiendo, se debería conocer donde está el foco.
Si la máquina fabrica todos los espejos iguales, una ves conocido el punto focal, ¿ No será el mismo para todos los espejos ?

Suponiendo que se necesitara un "Banco" de ajustes, por que no buscar térmicamente el punto focal en lugar de detectar luz, por ejemplo con una tira de resistencias NTC situada donde debería ir el colector. Esto incluso se podría hacer con iluminación artificial para no depender del sol y delirando un poco, se podría automatizar la búsqueda del punto focal.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 16, 2010)

Con cualquier curva siempre vas a tener una zona de foco para angulos de apertura chicos. 
La parabola te lo hace con rayos incidentes paralelos y la elipse con rayos radiales (se usaba un espejo eliptico para la excitacion de los laser de rubi).


Sobre el metodo mas apropiado de control de los espejos no se puede decir decir mucho porque Aritza no aporta mucha informacion.
Aca lo mas importante es la estructura que soporta los espejos y su procedimiento de fabricacion, y de eso no se sabe nada.

Si la estructura y el montaje de los espejos se hace como se acostumbra con estructuras de ese tipo, es decir, con plantillas, no haria falta ningun control de montaje.

Despues, una vez instalado, la principal causa de error de foco van a ser las deformaciones y alabeos de la estructura por dilatacion debido a que esto va a estar al rayo del sol, ademas del error en el seguimiento. Y ahi no se piensa controlar nada. Algo que realmente es medio dificil de hacer de manera sencilla y practica.


----------



## aritza (Feb 16, 2010)

tecnogirl como te ha dicho Eduardo, te amplio un poco la informacion y te dejo un enlace directo a la web del fabricante donde explican el proceso. En resumidas cuentas se aplica tension y temperatura dandole la curva necesaria y después se templa: http://www.rioglassolar.com/v_portal/apartados/apartado.asp?te=23

otro de los fabricantes: http://www.flabeg.com/en/index_en.php

Me piden que lo haga con lasers para comprobar la eficacia directa de la parabola en porcentaje. Me argumentan que comprobar la curvatura y perfección de la parabola es algo indirecto, que el metodo directo sería comprobar por laser la cantidad de rayos que darían en el tubo absorbedor..

Fogonazo

Buenas amigo, echaba de menos tus post 
Comentas el usar directamente la parábola (con luz sea como sea) para calentar el tubo y comprobar la eficacia y el foco de la misma. El problema ahí está en que se tardaría más tiempo en calentar y comprobar de lo que se tardaría en enviar laseres hacia el foco (usando muchos laseres controlados por PLC claro). De hecho se me ha especificado que no va a estar el tubo en el montaje sino que es la única pieza que se pondría después en campo (por ser delicado).

Lo otro que comentas.. sí que es el mismo foco para todos los espejos, pero claro, al posicionarlos en forma parabólica no quedan "perfectos" y hay un porcentage de error que se está dispuesto a tolerar.

Eduardo

Siento no haber aportado mucho más, no pensaba qué era lo importante. Acerca de los espejos ya he comentado lo que sé (espero que sea suficiente) y sobre la estructura de montaje como dices se hace sobre una estructura ya construida, los brazos estan en, teoricamente, la posicion que deben estár para formar la parabola. La pega es colocarlos de una forma perfecta, algo complicado si se quieren montar "rapido". De ahí las comprobaciones que me piden hacer mediante laseres, he he.

Es como comentas en el último párrafo: "la principal causa de error de foco van a ser las deformaciones y alabeos de la estructura", pero debidos al montaje más que a la dilatación por calor. Se me pide comprobar la efectividad de los espejos ya colocados en la estructura mediante laseres y antes de tener el tubo colector y estar montados, para en caso de no conseguir unos mínimos, ser ese espejo deshechado. Espero estar explicandome bien porque no es que tenga mucha idea y si os explico mal no vais a poder ayudarme mucho! hehe

un saludo y muchas gracias por vuestro tiempo!


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 18, 2010)

aritza: Revise los links a los proveedores de espejos y, aunque interesantes, no resolvieron mi duda, asi que lo pregunto de otra forma:

a. puedes darnos la ecuacion de la parabola del espejo ? o tienes el plano geometrico del mismo ?. Esto es para hacer un modelo del espejo en un programa de CAD. Me puedo inventar una parabola pero no seria la de la consulta.

b. En el campo, el Sol hace un transito por el cielo, los espejos lo siguen ?
Puedes explicar cómo ?.

Y por el camino encontre dos interesantes documentos sobre el tema.

http://mx.video.yahoo.com/watch/1686309/5661364
http://html.rincondelvago.com/centrales-solares.html

Salu2


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 18, 2010)

Se ve una mecanica de seguimiento en la foto..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 20, 2010)

Sobre tus dudas Aritza:

1.-Tema cuadricula== Análisis de la FORMA del espejo teorico/real

Intentamos proyectar unas lineas luminicas, podemos hacerlo con laser o con una potente lampara.

Laser:
1.-Con una lente "especial" transformamos el punto del laser en una linea
Muchos de los niveles de bricolaje y punteros  chinos  llevan estas lentes, busca en ebay punteros laser. 
Aunque se pierde algo de potencia luminica, esto no es necesariamente malo, recuerda que los laseres saturan facilmente las camaras quedando un punto/raya  blanco.

2.-Otra forma de hacer una linea es utilizando un motor y unos espejos, es el tipico método utilizado por las impresoras laser, por cierto son  fácilmente reciclables, solo es necesario aplicarle tensión y el tambor ya funciona.

Por cierto utilizando un laser te permite analizar otros parámetros, si utilizamos un punto "grandote" podemos analizar la curvatura simplemente aplicando algo de trigonometría y la forma del obloide resultante.

Pillate un led  potente o una linterna y apunta a un papel doblado con la forma del espejo, desplazando el led a la misma altura el punto se deforma, en el centro es redondo pero en el extremo se transforma de redondo a obloide.

Con un foco o lampara de filamento de potencia:

Utilizando un foco con una lampara normal obtenemos la fuente de luz.
Ponemos una chapa ranurada para obtener unas lineas en plan Zebra asi imitamos al laser.



Tema Papel de lija:

Buscamos la forma de ver la distribucion de la energia en el FOCO del espejo.
Ponemos un SOL artificial.
Quitamos el foco del espejo y ponemos una tira de metraquilado esmerilado o translúcido.

Tomamos la foto y la analizamos con el photoshop o Gimp.


Metraquilato transparente esmucho mas facil conseguir y con un papel de lija fino lo convertirmo en translucido ademas eliminamos los brillos y mejoramos  la distribucion de la luz.

Haz una simple prueba, coge una  hoja de papel blanco y con una lente o lupa o un espejo de maricura y concentra la luz del sol ligeramente y toma la foto para analizar.


Ya me parecia que no estava del todo claro, sorry.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 20, 2010)

Para mi con ultrasonido midiendo distancias a lo largo de su arco y su longitud vas trazando un mapa en una matriz hasta lo podes graficar en 2d...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 21, 2010)

Los ultrasonidos baratitos de 40Khz solo puedes alcanzar una precision de 2 cm , con una camara de 10Megapixel y una cuadricula laser de 1mm puedes detectarminusculas variaciones.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2010)

aritza dijo:


> ....Comentas el usar directamente la parábola (con luz sea como sea) para calentar el tubo .......


No el tubo, sino unas resistencias NTC (Termistores) posicionados sobre este, estos detectarían rápidamente una variación de la cantidad del luz (Radiación) recibida.



Fogonazo ha dicho en la pag. anterior dijo:


> .....Suponiendo que se necesitara un "Banco" de ajustes, por que no buscar térmicamente el punto focal en lugar de detectar luz, por ejemplo con una tira de resistencias NTC situada donde debería ir el colector. Esto incluso se podría hacer con iluminación artificial para no depender del sol y delirando un poco, se podría automatizar la búsqueda del punto focal.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 21, 2010)

Con temperatura al estar expuesto al aire y a la disipacion es mas complicado tener un valor absoluto. tiopepe123, la idea es del metodo, si los baratitos no sirven por el error de medicion, seran otros que sirvan con la misma tecnologia.


----------



## aritza (Feb 23, 2010)

Primero de todo siento haber tardado 3 dias en responder, he estado fuera sin internet como par evr vuestras respuestas 

Tecnogirl

Sobre la ecuación de la parabola no puedo comentarte nada porque no me la han dado ni a mi. No necesito simular su forma (palabras textuales) sino simplemente idear la forma de comprobar una (como si fuera genérica) por laser.

Sí te puedo comentar sobre tu segunda cuestión: se usa un sistema para seguir la trayectoria del sol en el cielo como si fueran girasoles  se tiene la posición del sol a lo largo de todo el año almacenada en una memoria y con un sistema mecanico (turbinas etc) se ponen en dirección a donde teoricamente estaría.

Interesante el video, imagino que algo similar debieron usar para crear la parábola de forma teórica.. yo no tengo ni idea vaya. El documento del rincon del vago es muy generico pero se puede ver unas turbinas que mueven los colectors de un lado a otro



--


tiopepe123

Soy bastante novato por eso no te había entendido del todo. Con éste tu segundo post me ha quedado todo clarísimo. Además me habia mirado bastante desde que leí tu primer post. Voy a intentar seguir al menos dos de tus ideas. Ya he conseguido localizar un laser con una capucha que hace una linea laser y facilitaría (y aceleraría) mucho el proceso.

Por otro lado lo que mencionas de tomar la foto y demás he indagado un poco y corrigeme si me equivoco: te refieres a hacer una estrella virtual delante de la parabola y analizar los ronchigramas resultantes para ver las deformidades del espejo, es así? 

Y sobre utilizar metacrilato me parece entender que es como hacer un difusor de luz, algo parecido a lo que puede verse en éste enlace:
http://heli.xbot.es/Laser_game/laserg.htm

--

elbrujo

es justamente lo que estoy mirando ahora mismo: hacerlo por ultrasonidos como me dijisteis aquí. Ando mirando si es posible, pues la parábola tiene 12 m de longitud y casi 6 "anchura" de un lado al otro. Ando mirando qué camara de ultrasonidos utilizar y la distancia a la que habría que colocarla para poder escanear toda la superficie parabólica con la mayor precisión posible. Parece que como dice tiopepe la precisión de los ultrasonidos es menor a la tecnica laser aunque se pretende una precisión de entre 5 y 10mm, por lo que se compraría un buen aparato..

--

fogonazo

has cambiado el avatar? me gustaba el anterior hehe

Bien, te entendí mal, no soy muy experimentado en éstas lindes aún hehe. Voy a apuntar lo de las NTC, he usado algunas así que veré como podría hacerse. Pensaba en temperatura y no luz, no se donde tengo la cabeza 

--

Voy a buscar todo lo que me habéis comentado y a asimilarlo bien. Soys unos cracks, me estais ayudando un montón. A ver si consigo sacar esto adelante!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 23, 2010)

Para el tema de la distribución del calor existen unas laminas de "cristal liquido" que cambian de color, pero creo que son pequeñas por las necesidades que tu quieres.

Otra solución es buscar algún producto químico que cambie de color según la temperatura.

Sobre el tema del metraquilato, efectivamente es un simple difusor de luz, la cámara hace el resto.  Con una cámara decente es capaz de distinguir blanco de blanco, haz la prueba con photoshop y una simple hoja blanca.
Si tu maquina tiene control manual jugando con la exposición y la abertura mejora notablemente las diferencias.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 23, 2010)

Los equipos de ultrasonido baratos tienen un solo transductor  que transmite y recibe simultaneamente, esto hace que tenga una medicion minima. Si uno coloca un transductor para emitir y otro para recibir la medicion cambia y la exactitud estara dada por la electronica asociada que tenga buena resolucion.

Para barrer el panel o bien se hace por linea es decir se posicion arriba a la izquierda y empieza avanzar a la derecha en la primer linea tomando los valores de distancia segun la resolucion que uno pretenda como mapeo. Se llega  ala derecha y se baja un punto se retrocede midiendo hasta conformar el mapeo completo. 

O bien rotando sobre el punto de foco se analiza el arco, se guardan las distancias se corre un punto se analiza otro arco.. asi hasta terminar. 

Lo que yo veo en este sistema en lugar de los que proponen es la simplicidad en armar el mapeo sin que este este contaminado con interferencias externas, como ser calor para el caso de la medicion de temperatura, o luz para los de laser.

Que paso sigue despues de scanear con cada sistema/metodo propuesto? como se llega a la conclusion de la medicion? es automatica o requiere de intervencion humana?

En el caso del que propongo es leer la matriz y graficarla para ver los puntos sobresalientes(deformacion) o directamente que el software al tener los parametros admisibles me muestre donde no cumple con la tolerancia.

Como el barrido es una reticula virtual que mapeo el sistema, a la hora de mostrar donde estan las imperfecciones devuelve el dato en x-y para ubicar los puntos a corregir.


----------



## aritza (Feb 23, 2010)

Elbrujo

Me he tomado mi tiempo para desglosar todos y cada uno de los puntos que has ido citando. Primero te contesto a la pregunta:

Los pasos serían: 1- montar la parabola, 2- escanear su superficie y comprobar si cumple las características que se le piden dandonos un porcentaje de perfeccion (nivel de interceptancia), así como una gráfica que indica por zonas coloreadas los defectos de la parabola y 3- si no cumple el mínimo de "acierto" se quita de la linea.

Con ello te respondo así a la cuestion de tu penultimo parrafo; Nos indica tanto la deformacion en una grafica como el mismo programa interpreta esos resultados. El operario podría ver el nivel de deformacion si lo desea pero la maquina podría tomar la decisión.

Como me comentas es mejor poner un emisor y un receptor de ultrasonidos. He visto aqui varios transductores de ultrasonidos  http://www.sonatest-plc.com/products/catlogue/transducers/transducers catalogue.html ) pero una pega que veo es que solo alcanzan un maximo de 4 metros. Y qué tipo de reptores podría poner?

Eso sí, no hay duda de que el proceso más rapido es el que me indicas de enviar los ultrasonidos desde la focal e ir girando a lo largo de la parabola. Es más rapido que barrer el panel en arco y longitud.

Basicamente busco para hacer la prueba un emisor y un receptor apropiado para barrer toda la superficie: 12m de longitud, unos 6 metros de anchura y la altura de la parabola llega a los 1.25m a cada lado. es grandota si...

mil gracias por la alternativa. Intento hacer una buena memoria para presentarla y así puede que suplir a la del laser, aunque de momento esta en el aire por eso estoy abierto a todo lo que me decis.

--

tiopepe

Mañana voy a invertir la mañana en buscar acerca de las dos soluciones que me has propuesto nuevas. Lo del metraquilato parece que era entonces lo mismo que busqué cuando me lo dijiste, lo de la estrella virtual con un difusor de luz. A ver si avanzo en ésto

muchas gracias de nuevo. soys la caña.

Por cierto, de ultrasonidos tengo ésto, que no estoy muy seguro de que valiese http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Sensores_ultrasonido.htm


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 23, 2010)

De cuantos mm/cm serian las deformaciones a identificar? empecemos por ver que precision es necesaria y cual de los metodos/sistemas podrian resolver el problema..

Tienes que buscar transductores que tengan un lobulo bien direccional por debajo de los 15o para que tengan mayor precision.


----------



## aritza (Feb 24, 2010)

La verdad que los sensores que encuentro en  http://es.farnell.com/ultras-nicos_piezoelectric y rs no tienen la  sensibilidad que me gustaría. Necesitaría un sensor capaz de detectar la  rugosidad del espejo en sí.. con lo cual debe ser de pocos milimetros  como mucho. A ver si saco el valor justo y puedo decirtelo el brujo,  pero en principio deben ser muy pocos milimetros :/

Lo del lobulo he visto que casi todos tienen por debajo de los 150º. el  más pequeño que he visto es de 7º, aunque no estoy muy seguro de que sea  así en la pagina de farnell así lo indican 
por ejemplo: http://es.farnell.com/murata/ma80a1/transceiver-hf-ultrasonicos/dp/1006206


estoy mirando a la vez lo que comentó tiopepe aunque ando sin tiempo y  voy a tener que comentaroslo mañana! un saludo amigos


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 24, 2010)

Estuve viendo ayer en internet y hablan de una precision de entre 1 y 2% cuanto mas filosa sea la curva y lobulo mas preciso es. Tambien tienes que ver cuanto es el paso entre barrido y barrido desde lo mecanico.. cuando corres el pendulo de medicion un punto.. ese punto debe ser el paso a la precision que necesites.

Me parece que ahora es al reves.. tenes que decir que precision es necesaria para detectar una deformacion y con ese dato buscar con que tecnologia se resuelve..


----------



## aritza (Feb 25, 2010)

Me han comentado que la precision necesaria es como para poder detectar rugosidades en el cristal por lo que no he conseguido encontrar un sensor ultrasonico de una sensibilidad de decimas de milimetro. Además estoy un poco perdido pasando de dB a mm la verdad.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 25, 2010)

De DB a milimetros? La idea es que mida distancia focal en milimetros. El espejo adquiere rugosidades al instalarlo o antes de ello? que medidas tiene cada placa?


----------



## aritza (Feb 25, 2010)

Medidas de los espejos interiores de la parabola = 1501 x 1701 y de los exteriores = 1641 x 1701. Con rugosidades me refiero a las deformaciones que puedan producirse al montarse sí.. en plan que no queden ajustados de una forma perfecta y los rayos no apunten a la focal (al tubo) al rebotar. De ahí que la sensibilidad deba ser de 1mm o menor :/
Lo de dB a mm lo comento porque en todos los dtasheets que veo estan los valores de sensibilidad en dB por lo que no se como saber la sensibilidad real de los sensores para elegir uno u otro :/


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 25, 2010)

Los DB y el angulo determinan el transductor a utilizar. Te recomiendo que leas sobre ellos. http://www.gii.upv.es/personal/gben...YP-AYPD/ultrasonidos/trabajo ultrasonidos.pdf


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 25, 2010)

aritza: Con tus ultimos comentarios, creo que toca redirigir el enfoque de la solucion. Te recomiendo que mires esta tecnologia, que se emplea para analisis de superficies de alto mecanizado y que puede servir mejor para lo que buscas:

http://www.toolingu.com/definition-351140-29948-rugosimetro.html
Saludos


----------



## aritza (Feb 25, 2010)

Pero eso mas bien es un curso online, no? vienen definiciones y demás he  he he aunque estoy sin tiempo de verlo ahora, te comento en cuanto lo  mire bien. Mil gracias! Ahora ando estudiando lo que me ha pasado el  brujo que esta genial. Empiezo a entender un poco mejor lo de los  ultrasonidos


----------



## aritza (Mar 1, 2010)

hola elbrujo!

muchas gracias por tu texto, lo he leído y he visto que los dB son la amplitud y que es la forma habitual de trabajar. La pega que tengo es que sigo sin ver bien el por qué se usan grados en vez de cm. Y no encuentro la forma de "traducir" esos grados a una medida comprensible para mí como pueda ser cm o mm ..


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 1, 2010)

El dibujo dentro del grafico corresponde a un lobulo es decir el area que tiene de captacion. A vos te interesa el maximo punto, en caso de un sensor de estacionamiento que se utiliza la misma tecnologia y mide distancia se busca mas el area, porque puede haber algo suelto, te das cuenta?

La distancia sale despejada de la formula de velocidad, midiendo el rebote, y sabiendo donde estas parado transmitiendo, sabes donde esta el objeto. En este caso el espejo.

Como el foco esta en teoria en el centro de la parabola deberia medir en todo su radio y longitud lo mismo. Donde mida distinto, estamos ante una deformacion.. o mal colocado. 

A vos te encargaron este proyecto? Tenes que construirlo? comprarlo e instalarlo?

Aqui tienes un sensor preciso 0.1 mm
http://www.directindustry.es/prod/m...rasonidos-de-alta-precision-20392-415227.html


----------



## aritza (Mar 2, 2010)

Vale! despues de lo que me enviaste y la explicacion ya entiendo bastante mejor: necesito un sensor con gran area de captación a fin de conseguir abarcar mayor area. Lo que haría sería lo que me habeis comentado de mantener el sensor fijo en x e y, y girarlo barriendo la parabola a lo largo escaneando toda su superficie (he mirado y resulta más sencillo hacer ésto por PLC que barrer la superficie entera en dos ejes.. además de más rapido)

el sensor que me has mandado es perfecto. ademas en la web hay 5 modelos diferentes en caso de que algo no fuera bien. COmo lo has encontrado? vale que no tenga experiencia pero he estado una mañana entera buscando sensores con esa sensibilidad y no eh visto nada!

el proyecto en teoria tenemos q hacerlo entre varios ingenieros pero yo soy el que tiene mas tiempo (y el nuevo) por lo que hago labores de busqueda. Al final seré yo tambien el que deba comprar e instalar pienso yo, sí


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 2, 2010)

"Que abarque gran area" en la medida que estes conforme con el angulo por la precision de la medicion.

Sensores esta lleno, tienes que dar con el que necesitas. La tecnologia del ultrasonido se utiliza en muchos campos. Industria, medicina, hogar, autos.. 

El lobulo de superficie es similar a otros lobulos de radiacion para RF, o de audio para microfonos. Se refiere a la superficie y forma en funcion a la ganancia/atenuacion.

Sabiendo a que distancia esta el foco y conociendo el lobulo puedes calcular el grado de incidencia que tiene. Suponiendo que puedes llegar a ajustarlo a una medida donde el barrido corresponda como un scanner (a una linea) sabes que recorres en un sentido la parabola y cuando termines tendras todos los datos adquiridos. (seria lo optimo)

Si no es posible llegar a ese barrido lineal, por la exactitud que requieras y usas el lobulo mas puntual.. deberas barrer mas preciso para levantar la misma informacion...

Al margen, en la foto se ve toda la estructura metalica que sostiene a los espejos. Pregunto y que hay entre la estructura y el espejo?  como ajustan los espejos a la estructura? hay algun plastico tipo tubo y ese plastico se sujeta a la estructura?

Se puede hacer algun molde ideal donde pegar los espejos represente que no exista error alguno en lo que es precision y despues todo ese tubo con soportes y tirantes se ajuste sobre la estructura metalica?

Porque de ser asi.. el ajuste seria mas rapido y menos problematico.. ya que se ajusta todo una pieza. Y si el foco es solidario a este tubo, entonces la medida seria relativa al espejo conformando siempre el foco...


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 3, 2010)

aritza: para que sigas estudiando.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shearography
Esta es la tecnologia mas avanzada, por ahora, en la inspeccion de superficies. Lo usa la Nasa. Saludos.


----------



## aritza (Mar 4, 2010)

iento no contestar, estoy fuera y hasta el lunes no puedo. Sin vosotros  no habría avanzado ni la mitad de lo que lo he hecho. mil gracias!  tecnogirl voy a pelearme con el ingles y el lunes te comento   muchisimas thanks!


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 4, 2010)

Como vez tecnologia para hacerlo, hay.. evalua cual te cierra mejor costo/beneficio para que el collar no te salga mas caro que el perro. Muchos sistemas tienen una compensacion por las perdidas supuestas, en el caso tuyo por decir algo, 10cm de panel mas, compensa perdidas..


----------

